

The Remarkable Results of Teamwork - worldvoyageur
http://kottke.org/11/04/it-takdisassemble-then-reassemble-a-jeep

======
worldvoyageur
One neat observation is that a lot of the time a team member's job is to stand
there and unobtrusively wait for another team member to finish what they are
doing.

I also like how there was no 'dance in the end zone' when it is all done. With
minimal fuss, they did the job and then unobtrusively drove off when it was
done.

